# Cory Feeding



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Well, hello. Today I got some Panda Cories. They were impulse buys, I admit. I was planning on Cories, but later. Now, my question is, how should I feed them? I have 8 other piggies in the tank (Female Betta) along with 2 guppies and a snail.


----------



## turtlebud20106 (Sep 7, 2015)

You finally got Cory catfish congratulations! :-D


Here is some things you can feed them just copy each section and paste into your search box. Feed them sinking shrimp wafers and algae wafers both to vary their diet. if these links don't work go to Petco.com and search sinking wafers.
PetSmart.com is not working for me right now, but please search there as well, they have great products for Cory. 


http://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcos...hwater-fish-food/aqueon-bottom-feeder-tablets


http://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcos.../wardley-shrimp-pellets-sinking-tropical-food


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

*sigh* Yep. 

Edit: I asked Russel how she feeds her Cories, and she said she doesn't Species feed. Hmmm...


----------



## turtlebud20106 (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm not an expert, but those are just a few foods I have seen other members on here feed their Cory and when I research it they say to do the sinking wafers...


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

I've heard they just eat leftover food. Just feed a little extra (don't overfeed) and I assume the cories take it from the gravel. NOTE: I don't have cories, this is just what I've heard.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah, I have 3 bloated girls because I tried to sink pellets for them. .-.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

It took a while for my corys to learn where/when I drop the pellets and to feel brave enough to ignore the rasboras and gudgeons.

I usually try to distract the other fish by feeding them on opposite sides of the tank, but the corys eat slow, but lately they've learned the rasboras and gudgeons won't beat them up so they just kind of keep sucking on the pellet despite company.


----------



## turtlebud20106 (Sep 7, 2015)

I forgot to add not to overfeed them. They will eat leftovers, but you still have to feed them their sinking pellets. Sorry about your bloated girls I hope they get better :-( ! I'm not an expert but I have researched fish a lot and sinking wafers usually work great, but try not to overfeed them. you can find more info by searching other places on the internet usually 


Edit- A great way to get the other fish to not eat the cory food is by feeding the Cory at night when they are most active and your other fish are mostly already tired out. Because Cory become speedy at night and so do snails :lol:


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah. They're doing better. I did espom salt *baths* (Apparently Cories have no true 'Scales'? So they can't handle salts.) And they're less bloated. I'll be getting Omega One Sinking Wafers sometime this week.


----------



## turtlebud20106 (Sep 7, 2015)

That's great I hope they get better soon. :-D

Also, it is true Cory have bony plates instead of scales that can be sensitive to certain things. you have sand for the Cory right ? because their barbles are sensitive as well.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I have six guppies and some peppered cories together (3 now, getting three later today-slowly finishing up stocking) in a fifty gallon. Petco has New Life Spectrum for community fish, including the Cory cats, which is what I feed. Since the pellets are too big for my guppies I crush them up, but leave some uncrushed pellets and drop them in for my cories. But sometimes I feed shrimp pellets or algae wafers as a treat for them.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hehe, I feed Omega One.

Edit: Yep, Sand. :3


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

The reason that you feed sinking pellets to cories is because they are bottom feeders. The bettas are top feeders. Each type of fish has a different shaped mouth which is why one feeds from the top and the other from the bottom.

Cories do need their own food source like any other fish. I have read that some people do feed them at night, but I feed mine during the day. They have lemon tetra in the tank with them. The tetra have floating pellets and the cories have sinking ones. The tetra are not overly aggressive with competing for the sinking pellets though they will try to catch them on the way down.

Cories tend to be shy fish. I feed one pellet (shrimp pellets) per one fish each day. They don't seem to be overfed. I've had my tetra (for 5-6 years) and my cories (3 of them for 4+ years) together and when the cories were first introduced to the tank, I tended to drop the pellets in the same spot so that they knew where to find them without the tetra beating them to it and scaring them. Now it's almost as if they can smell the food in the tank...they swim out shortly after I've dropped the pellets.

I don't know guppies, so I don't know what kind of competition they would give the cories with food.


----------

